# Apollo RCI Club Elite



## Michael Wojcik (Jul 6, 2018)

Hello,
I was cold called regarding an exchange program by a group claiming that they were with the Apollo Group.  They stated that if you paid $4495.00 to join an RCI group, you could exchange Diamond Resort points for an exchange rate of 2500 points for $1400.00.  They called the exchange program, Club Elite.  Is this a scam?  I am looking to find out more about this situation. I contacted Diamond Resorts services and they said they were not aware of the offering by the Apollo Group or RCI.

Best regards,
Mike


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jul 6, 2018)

Michael Wojcik said:


> Hello,
> I was cold called regarding an exchange program by a group claiming that they were with the Apollo Group.  They stated that if you paid $4495.00 to join an RCI group, you could exchange Diamond Resort points for an exchange rate of 2500 points for $1400.00.  They called the exchange program, Club Elite.  Is this a scam?  I am looking to find out more about this situation. I contacted Diamond Resorts services and they said they were not aware of the offering by the Apollo Group or RCI.
> 
> Best regards,
> Mike



It is either a scam or a bad $ deal .

Cold calls on timeshares are often scams .


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 6, 2018)

They just want your $4495.  They would never pay you $1400 for 2500 DRI points.


----------



## Michael Wojcik (Jul 7, 2018)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> It is either a scam or a bad $ deal .
> 
> Cold calls on timeshares are often scams .


Thanks for your comments.  


T-Dot-Traveller said:


> It is either a scam or a bad $ deal .
> 
> Cold calls on timeshares are often scams .


T-Dot Traveller,

Thanks for your comments.

Best regards,
Mike


----------



## Michael Wojcik (Jul 7, 2018)

tschwa2 said:


> They just want your $4495.  They would never pay you $1400 for 2500 DRI points.


Tschwa2,

Thanks for taking the time to comment on this post. There are many scams that prey on people who do not investigate the solicitor and that do not require a legitimate contract.

Best regards,
Mike


----------

